

Does a Startup Business Plan Really Matter? - eroach
http://roachpost.com

======
GiraffeNecktie
Don't confuse a "business plan" with a "project plan". A project plan tells
you exactly how you (think you) will get from A to B. A business plan is how
you explore the problem space. It shows the strengths and weaknesses of your
vision, resources, competitors, people, finances etc. You can be successful
without thinking through that stuff, but it does help and it does matter.

